# SOTW Forum technical change - security



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Google said:


> Nonsecure Collection of Passwords will trigger warnings in Chrome 56 for http://forum.saxontheweb.net
> To: owner of http://forum.saxontheweb.net
> Beginning in January 2017, Chrome (version 56 and later) will mark pages that collect passwords or credit card details as "Not Secure" unless the pages are served over HTTPS.


The above message from Google. This applies to Google Chrome browser users. (SOTW only asks for user passwords, no credit cards.) 
That is why we have implemented the required change. All SOTW Forum pages follow now the HTTPS protocol, i.e. https://forum.saxontheweb.net

The same change was made also on SOTW static feature pages although there are no inputs for passwords: https://www.saxontheweb.net 
This should improve their standing in Google searches.
Please report here if you see any problems or anomalies.

With this upbeat message I'd like to to greet The SOTW Community, wishing Happy Holiday Season and Happy New Year to all of you! 
Thank you all for your support and participation during the past year,
~Harri[/B]


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

One of the many reasons I choose to use Firefox instead.  This, coming from a browser (Google Chrome) that is an absolute tracking cookie monster.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> One of the many reasons I choose to use Firefox instead.  This, coming from a browser (Google Chrome) that is an absolute tracking cookie monster.


Mike, good point. Yet, we do not want to see Google labelling SOTW unsecure, although all members do not use Chrome. :wink:


----------



## Ballad state of mind (Oct 19, 2014)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> The above message from Google. This applies to Google Chrome browser users. (SOTW only asks for user passwords, no credit cards.)
> That is why we have implemented the required change. All SOTW Forum pages follow now the HTTPS protocol, i.e. https://forum.saxontheweb.net
> 
> The same change was made also on SOTW static feature pages although there are no inputs for passwords: https://www.saxontheweb.net
> ...


----------

